# Blowing Fuses on B614G 2005



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

Just in case anyone has a similar obscure problem with the offside lights blowing the fuse when the vehicle is driven !

We had this very irritating problem and it turned out to be the horn which had worked loose and was shorting a cable whenever the van was moved.

It never blew the fuse when standing still !!

Hymer UK did say they would take a look at it even though we imported privately from Germany !!.

I am lucky in having a mate who can fix anything - it only took him 10 minutes to find the problem.

Please feel free to move this item to a more appropriate area if neccessary.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Amazin (Jun 5, 2006)

Side light fuses blowing; tell me about it !!! B644G 2003
Took two years to find the fault, first attributed to the horn wires rubbing on the rough edges of the head lamp shell. Fitted slit plastic cable along the edges and all ok for a few weeks.
Then puff!! lost lights speedo and all gauges, enroute Spain on a Sunday afternoon south of Bordeaux. Checked all fuses and the side light F12 and main fuse for the panel had blown F53.
Jiggled the wires at the nearside side/headlights and checked the rear cluster inside, no prob's seen and reinserted the fuses.
Hey presto all ok until blew again two weeks later. This time on arrival at a site in nice weather I started to really check including from underneath, not easy because of the inner wing. But a lighting wire ( repeater?) was running behind the bumper mounting bracket and had been trapped when the bolts were secured at the factory. Slacken bumper pull out damaged wire and tape up; no problem since.
ps... the handbook is wrong in that the fuses for side lights are for diagonal units. L/H Front and R/H Rear on fuse F12 ditto other fuse, and some dealers replace with 7 amp fuses as the standard 5amp is near its limit with the side light repeaters along the flanks. 
Have fun.. Arthur


----------

